# different soap recipes



## paramedic707 (Jan 28, 2013)

I need recipes to all types of soaps from bath soap to dish washing soap to laundry soap liquid n powder


_Posted from Homesteadingtoday.com App for Android_


----------



## paramedic707 (Jan 28, 2013)

paramedic707 said:


> I need recipes to all types of soaps from bath soap to dish washing soap to laundry soap liquid n powder
> 
> 
> Posted from Homesteadingtoday.com App for Android


I've never done this before so if there is something special ill need please add that to the recipes. thanks!



_Posted from Homesteadingtoday.com App for Android_


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

Here are a couple of websites with good information and recipes:

http://www.millersoap.com/

http://www.mullerslanefarm.com/soapmaking.html


----------



## Vosey (Dec 8, 2012)

Do a search in the whole forum, there's been a couple of different threads recently on laundry detergent.

I like the recipes on:

www.diynatural.com


----------

